# Orlando to Portland, Maine (roundtrip)



## pennyk

Orlando, Florida to Portland, Maine (roundtrip)

My goal was to write a “short” trip report since this trip was “shorter” than my usual trips. I failed. I guess I am incapable of writing a short report. I apologize for my wordiness. :wacko:

My trip started on the evening of July 21, 2012. That afternoon, I learned that my friend who was going to drive me to the station, was not able to do so. In order to be thrifty, I decided to take the Lynx bus for $2. I checked the schedules and got to the bus stop about 15 minutes before the bus was due. The bus did not arrive as scheduled and after another 15 minutes waiting in 90 degree heat, I gave up and walked across the street home. I immediately phoned a cab that arrived in a record 2 minutes. I learned that Orlando cabs “hang out” downtown and it takes, according to my cab driver, 90 seconds to get to my condo building from downtown.

I arrived at the Orlando Amtrak station in plenty of time before the arrival of the Silver Star, train 92. In my experience, fewer people travel from Orlando on the Star than on the Meteor. This was true that evening also. The station was fairly quiet, considering it was Orlando and there were children. The Star arrived pretty much on time and it looked like I was the only sleeping car passenger. Apparently there were 2 more passengers, who boarded a little later. (Orlando is a fresh air stop and the train remains there usually 10 minutes).

I was extremely pleased to see my 2 favorite SCA’s (Leo and Vic) when I was getting ready to board. Leo gave me a hug, which made my day. Leo and Vic work as a “team” on 92 (northbound Star) and 97 (southbound Meteor). Leo works the 10 car and Vic the 11 car. (as an aside, coming back from NTD in PHL, the_traveler, jimhudson and I were all in 9710 and we were fortunate to have Leo as our SCA. For some reason, he remembered us and asked me to say hi to Dave and Jim). I was in 9211, room B and Vic was my SCA. Of course, he joked when he asked me if I knew where everything was in the room.

Since my dinner reservation was at 8pm, I had a short wait and proceed to “clean” my room with my Clorox wipes and go to the café car and have a well deserved beer. Walking through the “diner” I noticed something was not “normal.” It turns out that the train did not have a diner, it was using another café car as a “diner lite” (the LSA’s term). Dinner options were limited due to the fact there was no grill. My dinner tablemates were a lovely gay couple who had been in Winter Park visiting a relative and were returning to their home in DC. We all had the salmon, which was adequate.

When Vic made up my room, he remembered which way I liked to sleep and also remember that I like extra pillows (which translated to extra tip). I did not set an alarm since we were not due in WAS until after 3pm. I slept well and woke up at my usual 6am. I had an omelet for breakfast, which was ok considering the “diner lite.” I sat with a couple who were returning home to New Jersey (I think). I had a hamburger for lunch and I forget with whom I sat. I remember the husband had a Cuban sandwich and the wife had soup and salad.

We arrived in WAS pretty much on time, and I proceeded to the CA. Prior to detraining, I spoke with a grandmother and her 2 grandchildren who were on their first train adventure. They had questions about tipping, etc. I told them how I tip and I also “tipped” them to the existence of the Club Acela (which they found).

When I checked into the CA, I informed the attendant that I would be taking 66 later that night. She looked at me as if I were crazy and told me she could try to get me on an earlier train. I explained that my sister was joining me on 66 and an earlier train would not work for my Portland connection unless I spent the night in Boston, which is very expensive. The attendant suggested that I get a Red Cap to take me to the train and she arranged to have one take me.

I had time to kill in WAS. I decided that I would like to take a walk and go visit the Martin Luther King Memorial. I got a map and directions and got a little over halfway there when the heat was too much for me and my sandals had rubbed a blister on the ball of my foot. I turned around, drank some water, opened my umbrella and used it as a parasol and limped back to the CA. (in a text to Dave, I assured him that I had not made wrong turns). However, on the positive side, I had the opportunity to see an impressive display of AIDS quilts on the National Mall, which was a very sobering sight.

After cleaning up a bit and tending to my blister, I went to dinner at Potbelly’s in Union Station. I had a very tasty and reasonably priced turkey sandwich and vitamin water. I treated myself to some frozen yogurt for dessert. Since it was Sunday night, I was getting ready for the AU chat. I had been texting with Dave and he informed me that at 6:50pm, he and Eric were unable to access the chat and asked me to try, which I did and could not log on either. Anthony came to the rescue at 7pm, the designated start time and pretty much laughed at those who tried to jump the gun by pre-chatting.

As always, the chat was entertaining, even though I got knocked off a couple of times either by something I did or by the CA wi-fi. 

Before I knew it, it was time to get ready to board 66 (to Boston). At that time, there was only one departure on the board and I was the only passenger in the CA. Yes, it was an odd feeling. When the Red Cap came, he walked me out to a cart and we proceeded to ride for what seemed to be forever. If Dave had not warned me in advance that the carts take a very circuitous route, I would have thought that the Red Cap was driving me to Boston.

I was the first WAS passenger to board and chose 2 seats together (for me and my sister who would be boarding soon). I was in BC. I chatted with other pax, especially the guy from Philly who sat across the aisle from me. During the WAS layover, he went to Union Station and bought dinner and brought it back to the train. I was amazed at how much food was being consumed at what I considered a late hour (around 9:30pm). Before we left WAS, it was announced that the train was sold out and that people who were hogging 2 seats had to allow someone to sit next to them. No one wanted to sit next to me for the half hour between WAS and BWI where my sister boarded.

I am not sure if I slept at all during the night. It felt like I did not sleep, but it is probable that I dozed off a few times. I wore a sleep mask and ear plugs and I am sure that I was a sight!!! :giggle:

We stopped in Kingston around 6:15am the next morning and I waved to Dave. :hi: We arrived in Boston on time around 8am and went to the CA in BOS. I am Select Plus and used that card for access for me and my sister. We cleaned up a bit, drank tea and ate pound cake (for which I was sorry). Since our next train (the Downeaster) did not depart until 11:00am, we had some time to kill. We asked the attendant if we could leave our luggage while we took a walk. He was a substitute attendant and said it was ok with him, but the regular attendant would not permit it. We left our luggage by his desk and we walked around – and ended up by the downtown crossing T stop (which is where we would be heading with our luggage on the way to BON).

We gave ourselves an hour to get from BOS to BON (since had to take 2 T-trains and I have been known to make wrong turns). We had purchased a Charlie card in advance (thank you Alan for the suggestion) and put enough money for 2 trips for each of us ($8). Our trip from BOS to BON went perfectly. We made each connection quickly and made no wrong turns. (thanks to the instructions from Dave, Alan and Mike – which I printed out and memorized). From the T station at BON, we made our way to Amtrak BON. We even managed to find the well hidden Amtrak window to confirm where we would be boarding.

The Downeaster 683 was on time. We were in BC in the rear of the train. BC was pretty crowded and the train was cold. I had a sweat shirt, but my sister decided, much to her disappointment, not to bring hers. She is not a seasoned train traveler and did not listen to her older sister when I suggested that she bring a sweat shirt. She could not imagine needing a sweat shirt since all week in Maryland, the temperatures had been around 100 degrees. The Downeaster is a very nice train and I would have enjoyed the scenery more if I had not been so darned tired.

We arrived in POR on time around 1:30pm and I phoned our hotel (Hampton Inn) to request the shuttle pick us up. Fortunately, the shuttle was available and we were shortly on our way. Our room was ready (or we were upgraded to a room with a view of the bay). We were 2 blocks from the bay, so we walked in search of someplace for lunch. We found a perfect restaurant with an outdoor deck overlooking the bay. We had lobster rolls and craft beer. YUM. 

We walked around some more then came back to rest for a while. We had a light dinner in the hotel restaurant (which was a brewery pub) which included more craft beer.

The next morning, Tuesday, I walked a little over a mile to and from Whole Foods to buy some of the natural diet soda that I drink. It was a nice walk. After that, we did a Duck Tour and learned that the tallest building in Maine is a 16 story senior home in Portland. We learned more, but I found that fascinating since I live in an 18 story building. A major storm was coming through town around 1pm and we made it back to the hotel without getting wet. We decided to eat lunch at the brewery restaurant in our hotel. We drank more beer and watched the storm come through. I ate a delicious salmon sandwich that was not on the menu, but they made it just for me. 

After the storm and lunch, we went to the Shipyard brewery for their tour (and tasting). After that, we took a ferry ride to Peak’s Island and back (my sister had never ridden on a ferry). Dinner was less than adequate at a small restaurant (really a bar) recommended by our Duck Boat driver. After dinner, we went got frozen yogurt at a small store and decided to eat outside. All the benches were still wet from the storm, except one where a father and 4 year old son were sitting. They invited us to sit with them. The man was extremely interesting. He is South African and he told us his wife is from Winnipeg and his son was born in the States. He and his wife work on a yacht, and travel all over the world. He is the captain and I am not sure what his wife does. I think he said the yacht was 180 feet long. I found this out when I asked the four year old how he arrived in Portland – by car or airplane. When he said boat, that floored me and I wanted to hear more. I could have listened to the man all night, but I think he wanted to get back to his wife. (he was very cute :giggle: ).

To avoid taking an overnight train home, (67), I decided to take a very early train out of Portland. We left Wednesday morning at 5:45am on train 680, Downeaster. That train was not as crowded as the one we took to POR on Monday. I was half asleep on the train, which arrived in BON on time. There were several of us on the train that needed to go to Back Bay for connections to the Acela or NE Regionals. Apparently, the instructions I received from my friends made me the “expert.”  The connection was made on the Orange T line and it took about 10 minutes to get to BBY. We had time to spare and we hung out with one of our new friends who lives a little north of Portland and was traveling for work to Providence on the Acela. Thanks to Dave, I knew on what track the AE would be and where to stand if the First Class car was on the rear, which it was.

When we boarded Acela 2159 in First Class, my sister and I were fortunate to find 2 seats together facing forward. We had a very pleasant attendant who took our drink orders and then our breakfast orders. We both had the omelet. Since I do not eat ham, my sister had my portion. Even though alcoholic drinks were “free” in first class, I opted to stick with diet soda since I figured I had consumed my monthly beer quota in 2 days. I confess that I forgot to wave to Dave in Kingston when we whizzed through the town. I likely was distracted either talking, eating or otherwise. Sorry Dave. :blink:

My sister and I were sitting on the “wrong” side of the train to get the best views of Long Island Sound, however, we were able to look across the aisle (when the guy sitting there had his curtain open) and look at fabulous scenery. We were on the right side of the train and got great views of New York when we approached the City. The train was on time. I said goodbye to my sister, whose destination was BWI and who moved across the aisle to a single seat when I de-trained.

I immediately found the Club Acela and checked in. The attendant asked me if I needed a Red Cap (do I look like I need a Red Cap?  ) and I responded that I did not. I ate a snack (from my own stash – not the donut holes and cookies that were offered to passengers). I then decided to go for a walk to Whole Foods (my favorite walking destination). The last time I walked to Whole Foods from NYP, I was with Dick (Shanghai) and Stephen (Long Train Runnin) and we walked down 8th Avenue instead of 7th Avenue and “missed” Whole Foods (the wrong street was not MY fault :lol: ). This time, I made sure that I walked down 7th Avenue and I easily found the store. I thought it was pretty warm in NY, but no where near as hot as it had been the previous weeks. I found my way back to the CA and ate my Greek yogurt.

It was getting close to boarding time and the CA was filling up. A Red Cap escorted a woman to the lounge who sat next to me. The Red Cap said he would be back soon to take her to the train. Turns out she was traveling to Orlando on the same train on which I was traveling (97, Silver Meteor). Shortly thereafter, there was an announcement that 97 was going to be delayed due to mechanical problems and that we would be boarding no earlier than 4:00pm (instead of 2:55pm). I never found out the cause of the “problem” even though I sent an email to someone that I thought would know. The Red Cap returned to woman sitting next to me and informed her that he was going off duty soon and introduced her to another Red Cap, who would be taking her to the train. (she was in the H room, so I assume she had a disability). The Red Cap saw me sitting and talking to the woman and assumed that I was traveling with her and said he would take me also. I explained that I was not traveling with her and I did not need assistance. He “insisted” that he help me with my luggage. (again, do I look like I need help or did the Red Cap want another tip?).

Shortly after 4pm, the Red Cap returned and put the woman’s heavy luggage on his cart together with my very light roller bag. I carried my tote bag. On our way out of the lounge, 2 “older” women asked for assistance. I volunteered to carry my own, but the Red Cap said he could handle all the luggage – and he did. Of course, he received a tip from me. As an aside, I want to mention that not too long ago, there was a thread where one poster stated that anyone who is able-bodied should not ever use a Red Cap, since he or she could be depriving a disabled or elderly passenger from using that service. Based on my experience in NYP, I can honestly say that the poster was dead wrong. I did not deprive anyone – what I did was provide a little more income to a hard-working man who carries luggage for a living. It made no difference to me – I got the same room on the Silver Meteor whether I had boarded when I did or 10 minutes later.

Alan was my SCA on the Meteor. I think Alan might be the most efficient SCA that I have encountered. He was very formal and very polite. He referred to me as Ms. Smith (assuming my last name is Smith) the entire trip. As soon as I boarded, he asked whether I would like tea or coffee and he brought me a cup of tea. I was in bedroom B, car 9710. I do not know if he offered this service to all the roomettes or just the bedrooms. After we got going, the couple in bedroom A complained that the door between the rooms was rattling. Alan came into my room and asked if he could “sound-proof” the sliding door, which he did by opening it with the key and placing towels between the wall and door.

Since we got a late start, I opted for 6:15 dinner. I sat with a man who lives in Sanford and was on his way from visiting relatives in New York. His hobby is making wine and he was bringing home a case with him. He chose the train because he could not fly with his wine as carryon luggage. I had the salmon for dinner which was much better than it was on the diner lite on 92. Although we left NYP 1:14 late, we proceeded to make up time the entire trip.

I slept as well as I ever slept on a train Wednesday night (maybe because I had been up since 4am). I did not set an alarm and woke up around 6:30 and proceeded to breakfast. I sat with a young very cute couple who were returning to Savannah from a trip to the Northeast. It was their first train trip and they loved it. Because we were very close to Savannah, they had coffee in the diner and got the continental to go. I had my usual omelet, grits and raison bread. For lunch (at noon), I had the hamburger, which was good. I sat with a couple from Largo (near Tampa). They were getting off in Kissimmee because they left their car at a friend’s house while traveling. Their daughter lives in Orlando and they were going to visit with a granddaughter before returning home. The wife had a veggie burger and the husband had the special of chicken fried steak and mashed potatoes. We were very close to Orlando by the time I finished lunch, so I had no time for dessert. We arrived in Orlando 10 minutes late and my ride was there to pick me up.

I have not yet unpacked completely, but eventually I will. I am pleased to report that half of my points have already posted. 

Again, I apologize for my wordiness.


----------



## the_traveler

It seems that the words "beer" and "Whole Foods" were in the report more than once each!




And to have others think you're an. "expert!





Good report, even if it was "long for a short trip"!


----------



## MrFSS

pennyk said:


> We stopped in Kingston around 6:15am the next morning and I waved to Dave. :hi:


Must have been someone else - Dave doesn't get up that early!!


----------



## the_traveler

MrFSS said:


> 1343422886[/url]' post='383083']
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1343418353[/url]' post='383071']We stopped in Kingston around 6:15am the next morning and I waved to Dave. :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> Must have been someone else - Dave doesn't get up that early!!
Click to expand...

I'm up that early - if I'm on a train to get the first seating for breakfast in the Dining Car!


----------



## pennyk

MrFSS said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We stopped in Kingston around 6:15am the next morning and I waved to Dave. :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> Must have been someone else - Dave doesn't get up that early!!
Click to expand...

It was a wave to a virtual Dave who was not at the station, but was close by. :lol:


----------



## amamba

Penny, no waves to me in PVD?! :help:

Glad to hear that you enjoyed the trip. I love Portland, if I had known you were going I would have given you some restaurant recs. Duckfat is the best for lunch. Their fries are literally fried in duckfat. :wub:

Thanks also for the information about the great staff on the silver service. It is making my H a little less nervous about our trip in November. So far he said we could still take the train to DFB. Yay!


----------



## JayPea

Enjoyed your report, Penny. The Silver Star and the Downeaster are among the trains on my to-do list some day. I want to say I've at least traveled on every long-distance train, and the Silver Star is one of three I haven't yet done (the Auto-Train and the Cardinal being the other two) and I also want to say I've traveled through every state Amtrak does, so the Downeaster will help with that goal too. Getting closer all the time with both of those goals!!! And getting closer to another goal, visiting, even if for a brief time, all 50 states.


----------



## pennyk

amamba said:


> Penny, no waves to me in PVD?! :help:
> 
> Glad to hear that you enjoyed the trip. I love Portland, if I had known you were going I would have given you some restaurant recs. Duckfat is the best for lunch. Their fries are literally fried in duckfat. :wub:
> 
> Thanks also for the information about the great staff on the silver service. It is making my H a little less nervous about our trip in November. So far he said we could still take the train to DFB. Yay!


I am sorry I did not wave, however, when we were in PVD on 66 on Monday morning and 100 passengers were boarding, I told my sister about you and that your husband might be boarding the train. Were your ears burning?

As for Duckfat, it was on my list of top Portland Restaurants and it was recommended by our Duck Boat guide. I was game, but my sister said *NO*!!! I am sure it would have been much better than the place where we ate dinner on Tuesday. Lunch on Tuesday was during a rainstorm and we ate in the hotel restaurant/brewery.


----------



## pennyk

JayPea said:


> The Silver Star and the Downeaster are among the trains on my to-do list some day.


Thanks Jeff. I, too, am trying to ride all Amtrak long distance trains. Riding the Silver Star and the Downeaster in the same trip is a challenge, but not impossible, if you do not want to spend the night in Boston.


----------



## GG-1

That wasn't wordy it was Magnificent, Mahalo and Aloha


----------



## Railroad Bill

Really enjoyed your trip report Penny,  Glad you enjoyed most of your Portland trip. We took a ride on the Downeaster last fall and also stayed at the Hampton Inn. It had just opened and service was great there. Also ate at the sports bar that was part of the hotel building and had a great meal there as well. We took the mail boat ferry ride and that was an interesting trip as well.

Looking forward to another trip to POR in the near future.


----------



## Steve4031

I enjoyed it too. I'lll be taking the silver star sb in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bob Dylan

:hi: Good stuff Penny! Since youre "spoiled" from riding in Viewliner Bedrooms, I knew 66 probably wouldnt be your cup of tea! Ive traveled all over the world in "steerage" so had no trouble sleeping in BC on #66! That's interesting about the "Diner Lite" substituting for the real Diner on the Silver Trains,made me think of the Cardinal! And no matter what Dave and Alan say when they tease you, youre Traveling so much you do qualify as an Expert! ^_^

Glad yall enjoyed Portland and that you didnt get "Lost" in Boston! :giggle: When you do your Ocean trip in Canada it will be even cooler when you get to Nova Scotia, so remember your Boots and Winter Clothing! :lol:


----------



## Dovecote

Your report was most informative. I plan some day to take the Downeaster and stay overnight in Portland sounds like fun. All that needs to be done is to follow your itinerary. No guess work involved!

Special thanks for the information on Vic and Leo. I will keep this in mind on my next Silver trip. Nothing starts the trip better when you see your favorite SCA!


----------

